# Trail cam pics



## bassfan (May 18, 2007)

Finally starting to see some velvet in my pics.

I'll post more pics below as I get them.
Check out these from last night.


----------



## leo (May 18, 2007)

*Nice TC shots bassfan*

thanks for posting them, keep-um comming


----------



## Hoss (May 18, 2007)

Got some good TC captures.  Like Leo says, keep em coming.  Fun to watch em grow.

Hoss


----------



## bassfan (May 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

I've been up around Dalton riding ATV's all day. I'll have more shortly, i'm getting  30 to 40 shots a night on average. I've got the timer on 5 minutes and still getting that many.


----------



## bclark71 (May 19, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## bassfan (May 19, 2007)

*More pics*

These are from 5-17-07.


----------



## Hoss (May 19, 2007)

Got some strange growths on their heads.  

Keep em coming.  It's gonna be fun to see how big these growths get.

Hoss


----------



## bassfan (May 24, 2007)

*Check these overheads out.*

Having a blast watching these bucks grow on our hunting club.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (May 24, 2007)

Nice deer!


----------



## Hoss (May 24, 2007)

Yep, great to see em developing.  Looks like some good ones developing.

Hoss


----------



## bassfan (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

I'll post more on this same thread as they grow this summer.


----------



## bassfan (May 26, 2007)

*More pics*

Different Angle!


----------



## Hoss (May 26, 2007)

Dosen't look too pleased with that coon eating his corn.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (May 28, 2007)

Lookin good there Bassfan.


----------



## bassfan (May 30, 2007)

*Thanks*

I'll have more in a week or so, giving them a few days to gain some mass.


----------



## outdoordon (May 30, 2007)

*I am glad*

I am glad to see I am not the only one getting photo's of deer on the night shift when it is nit hunting season. I am getting about 75 % on the night shift and the other 25% on the day shift. Have not checked the major's and minor's although I think with little to no pressure deer should be on the day shift.


----------



## bassfan (Jun 8, 2007)

*New trail cam pics*

I let them grow a couple of weeks, heres the latest.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 9, 2007)

Need to get that one to turn around and face the camera.  They are looking good.  Thanks for sharing em.  

Hoss


----------



## bassfan (Jun 11, 2007)

*More pics added*

I have four bucks and a bear so far this summer, can't wait till opening day!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yep, looks like you got 'em showing up!!!


----------



## bassfan (Jun 27, 2007)

*Latest Pics*

Heres some of the progress.


----------



## bassfan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Just a couple more!*

I hope you guys aren't getting tired of my post, but seeing this many deer is awesome.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 28, 2007)

Keep'em coming...  My camera is on the side of a mountain in north Alabama and has been since the end of turkey season   I'll get to it after vacation....


----------

